

Ask HN: Which companies are the best places to start my career? - soonToGraduate

Hi HN, I hope some of you can help me:<p>I&#x27;m graduating with a CS degree this spring and I want to find a company where I&#x27;ll learn best practices about software design, continuous integration, testing, and more.<p>From your experiences in the industry which companies really go out of their way to train their junior developers?<p>I&#x27;m not looking for help at every step, but it would be good to be at a place where I can get really good really fast.<p>Thank you!
======
calcsam
[http://hunterwalk.com/2014/03/08/new-grads-midstage-
startups...](http://hunterwalk.com/2014/03/08/new-grads-midstage-startups-are-
your-best-first-job-in-tech/)

is a good pointer.

------
eclipxe
Amazon.

Really, everything else pales in comparison in terms of rigor and scale.

